# Timeshare with Service Dog



## Ann-Marie (Oct 13, 2016)

This is the first time we will be traveling to timeshare with our service dog. Do we have to notify the resort?


----------



## Phydeaux (Oct 13, 2016)

Ann-Marie said:


> This is the first time we will be traveling to timeshare with our service dog. Do we have to notify the resort?



Curious why you'd choose not to.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 13, 2016)

As long as the service dog is trained to provide a necessary service to it's master (as opposed to an 'emotional support' animal) why wouldn't you at least mention that your party will include it? 

I'm a dog lover, and dogs have full run of our house, but some people, due to allergies, or phobias cannot be around animals, and while service dogs can't be excluded, they might be restricted to certain apartments at public accommodations.


----------



## VegasBella (Oct 13, 2016)

Here is a good Q&A about service animals: https://www.ada.gov/regs2010/service_animal_qa.html

Specifically...



> Q11. Can hotels assign designated rooms for guests with service animals, out of consideration for other guests?
> A. No. A guest with a disability who uses a service animal must be provided the same opportunity to reserve any available room at the hotel as other guests without disabilities. They may not be restricted to "pet-friendly" rooms.
> 
> Q12. Can hotels charge a cleaning fee for guests who have service animals?
> ...


----------



## Phydeaux (Oct 13, 2016)

Imo, this is a subject that fits into the "just because you _can_ do something, doesn't mean you _should_ do something". 

If it were me, I'd contact the establishment well in advance. Some folks don't like surprises, and it provides them the simple courtesy of a heads up.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 13, 2016)

VegasBella said:


> Here is a good Q&A about service animals: https://www.ada.gov/regs2010/service_animal_qa.html
> 
> Specifically...



To the OP, Thanks for providing this document. I will print and share this information.


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 13, 2016)

Same reason why I may not tell a resort that I am bringing my children as long as the unit supports that many people.

I may on the other hand call to see if they accommodate my service dog in terms of having a place for the dog to relieve itself each day and where to dispose of the waste.

I will be the first one to complain when someone brings their pet against the rules, but this is a completely different conversation that includes a very specific set of federal regulations that both parties must comply with.



Phydeaux said:


> Curious why you'd choose not to.


----------



## Phydeaux (Oct 13, 2016)

Big Matt said:


> *Same reason why I may not tell a resort that I am bringing my children as long as the unit supports that many people.
> *
> I may on the other hand call to see if they accommodate my service dog in terms of having a place for the dog to relieve itself each day and where to dispose of the waste.
> 
> I will be the first one to complain when someone brings their pet against the rules, but this is a completely different conversation that includes a very specific set of federal regulations that both parties must comply with.



You would have no reason whatsoever to notify a resort that you're bringing your children, unless the resort was adults only. 

Notifying a resort that you'll be bringing your service dog is not only a courtesy, but would also provide them with the friendly heads up so they could prepare and make any necessary accommodations. 

I think there is an element of "_I'm afraid to alert them because of what their response may be_". If that's indeed the case, you would simply tell them that you were providing them the courtesy heads up, and law requires them to accommodate you and your service dog.

So what's the problem?


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm not afraid to notify them but I feel I shouldn't have to. Just like when I go grocery shopping or to a medical appointment, I wouldn't feel it necessary to call ahead of time. Also, I have a standard poodle that was bred and trained specifically for those recipients with allergies because they are non allergenic. They don't have fur or dander. They have hair. 
To VegasBella, thanks for that information. Great to keep handy.


----------



## Phydeaux (Oct 13, 2016)

You don't have to. Some of us simply feel it wouldn't be a  bad idea. Courtesy.


----------



## normab (Oct 13, 2016)

Ann-Marie said:


> They don't have fur or dander. They have hair.



Dander is flaked off skin.  Even poodles have skin.  So people allergic to dander can still be allergic to poodles....


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 14, 2016)

I honestly don't know what you are confused about.  And I don't see any problem, so I guess I'm confused about your question.

If I have a 2BR unit and my wife and I are the owners, I can just show up to the resort.  I don't think the resort is going to care if I bring four kids, four adults, etc. unless the unit fits six and that's all I bring.  It just wouldn't cross my mind to tell them the number of people I'm bringing.

Same as with a service dog.  I'd just bring the dog along like I would do everywhere else I go.  



Phydeaux said:


> You would have no reason whatsoever to notify a resort that you're bringing your children, unless the resort was adults only.
> 
> 
> So what's the problem?


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 14, 2016)

I called the resort.  They didn't ask my name, didn't care and said I can request a lower level upon arrival.


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 14, 2016)

Ann-Marie said:


> I called the resort.  They didn't ask my name, didn't care and said I can request a lower level upon arrival.



This was actually my thought -that you might want a room that would make walking your dog easier.  And by calling ahead, they could make note on your reservation. In the same way someone who needed a first floor unit because they can't do stairs or a unit easily accessible to parking, etc. I would be inclined to call ahead so they could accommodate your request and avoid disappointment when you arrive.


----------



## presley (Oct 15, 2016)

Read this late, after you already called the resort. I was going to say that you didn't need to notify them at all, but maybe you'd want to in case they could set up something for the dog like a water bowl and restroom area. Sounds like that particular resort will just deal with all that you check in.

Bringing a service dog is similar to bringing to a prosthetic. If you wouldn't call to say you are bringing your prosthetic arm, you wouldn't call to say you are bringing your service dog.


----------



## chapjim (Oct 16, 2016)

presley said:


> Bringing a service dog is similar to bringing to a prosthetic. If you wouldn't call to say you are bringing your prosthetic arm, you wouldn't call to say you are bringing your service dog.



Except prosthetics can't bark or bite, and don't shed, poop, or pee.  Other than that, they are quite similar.


----------



## linpat (Oct 16, 2016)

If this is a true trained service dog, and not a so-called emotional support animal, then it probably has better manners than many of the children that I've seen and heard in timeshares.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 20, 2016)

Just a quick update. We arrived and check in was totally uneventful. They all welcomed my big moose service dog , a 60 lb. standard poodle with welcome arms!  We were booked for a regular 1 Br and they ungraded us to a delux 1BR right near the pool and lobby. Very accommodating. Everyone has been great wherever we have gone. He is a very good boy, very well behaved and a great companion. He was aware of the strange noises at first. He would grumble, but never a bark. As soon as I say quiet, that was the end of it. Love this boy!


----------



## Pat H (Oct 20, 2016)

You know I would have watched him for you.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 20, 2016)

Pat H said:


> You know I would have watched him for you.



I know, but he needs to bond with us more before we leave him. Definitely need to find a puppy sitter when we go to cayman.


----------



## bbodb1 (Oct 22, 2016)

linpat said:


> If this is a true trained service dog, and not a so-called emotional support animal, then it probably has better manners than many of the children that I've seen and heard in timeshares.



Subtract probably.
Add definitely.  

Subtract children.
Add people.


----------



## linpat (Dec 6, 2016)

Bringing this thread back up to comment about recent observations concerning dogs in the airport. I went through Atlanta Hartsfield the weekend after Thanksgiving and saw  3 or 4 smallish dogs with some sort of vests but definitely not the regulation Service Dog vest. The dogs were running up to people to be petted, and one owner stood in the concourse rocking her dog like a baby. These had to be so-called emotional support animals, because they were not the business-like "I've got a job" attitude of true trained Service Dogs. I noticed several people talking to the dog rocking woman and wondered if they were asking advice on how to get around airline rules like she did.


----------



## taterhed (Dec 6, 2016)

Keep in mind:  

Service animals (different from Emotional Support, Therapy or 'Comfort') are addressed (not regulated really) by the ADA (Americans with Disabilities Act).  This includes public places, lodging etc....  Accommodations for these animals and their handlers must be made BY LAW.

Animals (all the other categories) are addressed vis-a-vis transportation by the DOT's ACAA or Air Carrier Access Act.  They are basically pets or 'doctor certified' support animals.  Support animals (ESA, Therapy, Comfort) are given some accommodation on Airlines and in terminals by the ACAA.  They are further governed by Airline policy.

Service animals do not require the documentation that other animals (therapy, support, comfort) do.  Airlines have the right to request documentation (doctors letter) for the transport of non-service animals.

Pets being transported are covered the ACAA and Airline policy.  They are NOT accommodated except by Airline policy and safe/humane treatment rules. 

 To note:  ALL passengers transporting non-service animals have to comply with guidelines and regulations concerning the care and supervision of animals while in the airport or on the plane.  Many ignore this.


----------



## theo (Dec 6, 2016)

taterhed said:


> <snip> ALL passengers transporting non-service animals have to comply with guidelines and regulations concerning the care and supervision of animals while in the airport or on the plane.  *Many ignore this.*



To say the least...

I recently had an aisle seat on a flight from Denver to Boston. In the aisle seat directly across was a woman with a almost hairless looking feline (I think I heard the word "Abyssinian" mentioned). The cat was brought aboard inside of a soft carrier and promptly began making endless eerie cries that didn't sound like any cat I'd ever heard before (but I admittedly pay little attention to cats anyhow, having no use for them, personally). The woman had the cat *out* of its' carrier  and on her lap to "comfort" it (to no evident effect) for *hours* during the flight, in clear violation of airline rules.  The cat would briefly be placed back into the carrier when an attendant appeared to politely weigh in on this breach of policy, but kitty was promptly taken right back out of the carrier once the attendant departed.

Some surrounding passengers were visibly upset. I was fortunate enough to be very tired *and* have two pre-loaded movies on my tablet so, headphones in place and volume high, I was able to just tune out the strange little creature and its' endless creepy noises. Many others nearby were not as lucky. I was struck by just how little concern (i.e., none) the woman displayed for the disruption and obvious annoyance forced upon captive surrounding other passengers --- for several *hours*.


----------



## Phydeaux (Dec 6, 2016)

theo said:


> To say the least...
> 
> I recently had an aisle seat on a flight from Denver to Boston. In the aisle seat directly across was a woman with a almost hairless looking feline (I think I heard the word "Abyssinian" mentioned). The cat was brought aboard inside of a soft carrier and promptly began making endless eerie cries that didn't sound like any cat I'd ever heard before (but I admittedly pay little attention to cats anyhow, having no use for them, personally). The woman had the cat *out* of its' carrier  and on her lap to "comfort" it (to no evident effect, for hours) during the flight, in clear violation of airline rules.  The cat would briefly be placed back into the carrier when an attendant appeared to politely weigh in on this breach of policy, but was promptly taken right back out of the carrier once the attendant departed.
> 
> Some surrounding passengers were visibly upset. I was fortunate enough to be very tired *and* have two pre-loaded movies on my tablet so, headphones in place and volume high, I was able to just tune out the strange little creature and its' endless creepy noises. Many others nearby were not as lucky. I was struck by just how little concern (i.e., none) the woman displayed for the disruption and obvious annoyance forced upon captive surrounding others --- for *hours*.



And what if someone aboard had a severe allergy to cats? Ah yes, the entitled...


----------



## taterhed (Dec 6, 2016)

I hear you phydeaux

But....

If someone on the plane had a severe nut/fish/beer/wheat allergy, does that mean that I can't eat/drink/snack while on-board the flight?
I'm not trying to pick a fight. The customer was wrong in ignoring the rules.  I think the airline would attempt to accommodate someone with an allergy by moving them or the cat.

The ADA/ACAA Regs were put in place to prevent disabled/less-able  persons travel without undue interference or disruption.  Additionally, they were intended to protect the welfare of animals and their handlers/owners.  

The real fault here; people abuse the system for their own self-interest without thought or consideration of those around them. That includes their supervision/treatment of kids, animals, hygiene, personal space and self-control.  IMHO

just sayin


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 6, 2016)

I have been one flight ... I clearly remember, the first flight out to that destination in the AM. The flight attendants made SEVERAL announcements that a CHILD was on the flight with a severe peanut allergy ... telling the passengers no peanuts would be served and REQUEST all passengers to PLEASE NOT OPEN any container or package which contained PEANUTS. Cookies and cheese nips would be dispensed with the beverage service. And stated also, if the child required medical attention, the flight would be diverted for medical reasons.

Other than the announcement ... the flight was normal with no unplanned stops.


----------



## PamMo (Dec 6, 2016)

If you google "emotional support animals on planes" you'll get lots of websites for instant certification for your pet. Some of the more interesting stories...

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2016/10/11/airlines-emotional-support-animals/91721824/  (BTW, Gizmo's "certification" is from one of the biggest online mills out there, and Dr Brownlee seems to be located in Australia!)

http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/loca...als-Growing-Problem-on-Flights-318728371.html


----------



## Bunk (Dec 6, 2016)

If it looks like a duck, swims like a duck, and quacks like a duck, then it probably is:

an emotional support animal on a plane.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 6, 2016)

Ann-Marie said:


> I know, but he needs to bond with us more before we leave him. Definitely need to find a puppy sitter when we go to cayman.



I am a little confused. Is the service dog that you brought along not for your party - since for your Cayman trip the dog will be left home?


----------



## taterhed (Dec 7, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> I have been one flight ... I clearly remember, the first flight out to that destination in the AM. The flight attendants made SEVERAL announcements that a CHILD was on the flight with a severe peanut allergy ... telling the passengers no peanuts would be served and REQUEST all passengers to PLEASE NOT OPEN any container or package which contained PEANUTS. Cookies and cheese nips would be dispensed with the beverage service. And stated also, if the child required medical attention, the flight would be diverted for medical reasons.
> 
> Other than the announcement ... the flight was normal with no unplanned stops.




Sounds like a professional way to handle a potentially deadly situation.
Again, they applied the mitigation for an allergy by substitution and education.  I have no problem with that.


----------



## mav (Dec 7, 2016)

We have been to Bavaria 5 times this year alone, and at least once or twice every prior year for years. Anyone who has been thru the Munich or Frankfurt  airport will have seen many dogs with their owners. VERY well behaved, and its rare to go into a restaurant in Europe or the UK and not see a dog sleeping peacefully under a table  while their owners are eating.  Actually, the dogs are so good that unless you happen to glance at the floor under the tables you wouldn't know there was a dog in the place.  Been in restaurants where we've seen as many as 5 and that's just the tables I've noticed. Heathrow is another airport where we always see dogs.
   Kids, on the other hand Oh my! some flights have as many as 4 babies and a few todlers , yikes! Lots of wailing going on


----------



## Joyce (Dec 7, 2016)

We love our dog and would like to be able to travel with her.Of course we can't and schedule our vacations around the time that someone can take her into her home.  I believe the term service dog is abused and people use it as an excuse to bring the pets along. Service dogs are usually trained to sit by their owners and do their work. I know of a friend who does not have a service dog but brings it along on the plane simply because she wants to. I said what would you do if the airline asked for proof that it is indeed a service dog and she said I have  a made up letter. I said what would you do if they questioned it and she said what can they do, call the Dr right then.I do not mean to have this start an arguing thread and know that there are some people who really need a service dog but there are also many who abuse it.


----------



## lizap (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm sure there are people who have a legitimate need for these animals, but there is much abuse going on.  What if I decided to put a blanket on top of "my pet skunk"?  What if I have an allergy to pretzels (when peanuts aren't served due to allergies)?




linpat said:


> Bringing this thread back up to comment about recent observations concerning dogs in the airport. I went through Atlanta Hartsfield the weekend after Thanksgiving and saw  3 or 4 smallish dogs with some sort of vests but definitely not the regulation Service Dog vest. The dogs were running up to people to be petted, and one owner stood in the concourse rocking her dog like a baby. These had to be so-called emotional support animals, because they were not the business-like "I've got a job" attitude of true trained Service Dogs. I noticed several people talking to the dog rocking woman and wondered if they were asking advice on how to get around airline rules like she did.


----------



## silentg (Dec 10, 2016)

There are a few timeshares that allow pets. But even if I went there would still notify them I had a pet with me. We don't have a pet, but DD and SIL have a pug( he is in my profile  pic) . He is a homebody so they don't take him on vacations.
Silentg


----------



## gumbow719 (Dec 5, 2022)

Phydeaux said:


> Curious why you'd choose not to.


It is wise to contact a resort even before booking that resort..Some resrts no matter what the law refuse to follow ADA guidelines (like OceanTime, in Ocean City, MD) they continually charge us for our Service Animal)..Then after booking with the resort call them close to starting date to remind them you have a Service Animal


----------

